# Am I a beekeeper yet?



## Tiwilager (Mar 13, 2012)

http://i.imgur.com/8XtYo.jpg

I read in the "You might be a beekeeper if" thread that beekeepers equipment usually takes up available storage space.
Well, I just got my equipment for my first year beekeeping, and it is definitely taking up my storage space.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Is that what it takes to be a beekeeper? Equipment?


----------



## Tiwilager (Mar 13, 2012)

sqkcrk said:


> Is that what it takes to be a beekeeper? Equipment?


Haha, no. I am just excited to have gotten my equipment. I still have to wait over a month to get the bees.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Then you will be a beekeeper. Congratulations.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

If my basement is any indication, there may soon come a day when the gear you have in that picture seems like a very small pile.

I'm getting squeezed out of my basement, and I've only built and assembled gear for 8 colonies. Just imagine how it piles up for people with 100 colonies - or 1000!!!

It's a slippery slope. Have fun in your slide!

Adam


----------



## Tiwilager (Mar 13, 2012)

Adam Foster Collins said:


> If my basement is any indication, there may soon come a day when the gear you have in that picture seems like a very small pile.
> 
> I'm getting squeezed out of my basement, and I've only built and assembled gear for 8 colonies. Just imagine how it piles up for people with 100 colonies - or 1000!!!
> 
> ...


I can only hope that I get to a point where it does, haha. Right now most of it isn't even assembled yet, so it will be interesting when it is. I also live in an apartment, so my space is definitely limited.

Adam: I just noticed that you are from Halifax!! Nice to see somebody else from my area on here!


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey Tiwilager,

I never noticed your location. Where are you in Halifax? We should chat. PM me when you get a chance and we'll connect.

Adam


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

sqkcrk said:


> Is that what it takes to be a beekeeper? Equipment?


 no you have to be a smart aleck also.... :lpf:


----------

